# Le Petit Mon Ami or Shacara?



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't decide which of the two to get. I live in Panama and shipping is expensive so I really want to make sure I pick the right one! For those of you who have one of these two carries, which one is more practical for a 4 lb fluff, comfortable carrying, and lightweight? Help is much appreciated  Thank you!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been eyeing the petite mon ami vs Kwiggy Bo Aex myself! But don't have personal experience with either :/


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the look of the Le Petit Mon Ami better than the Shacara but I do think either one would work. I have two Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe carriers which I like. I just might have to order the Le Petit Mon Ami down the road. I really like it!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> I've been eyeing the petite mon ami vs Kwiggy Bo Aex myself! But don't have personal experience with either :/


I was also checking out the Kwiggy Bo Aex for a while, but now I've narrowed it down to these two!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I like the look of the Le Petit Mon Ami better than the Shacara but I do think either one would work. I have two Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe carriers which I like. I just might have to order the Le Petit Mon Ami down the road. I really like it!


Yeah, Le Petit Mon Ami is more classic looking I think! And it matches everything if it's in black.
But to me the Shacara is girlier which suits my personality more. 
I just don't know which one to choose :smpullhair:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Between the 2, my vote is for the mon ami  it is more my taste; very classic and elegant. Plus you could tote it with any outfit!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I sell both the Kwigy Bo Alex and the Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami. Hands down the Mon Ami is my favorite. I've not seen the Shacara in person. Both the Mon Ami and the Shacara have similar, extra detailing features that make the Jaraden brand tops IMO. The Mon Ami has more place for storage and carrying things. So if you don't need lots of pockets for things, I'd base my decision on looks.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I sell both the Kwigy Bo Alex and the Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami. Hands down the Mon Ami is my favorite. I've not seen the Shacara in person. Both the Mon Ami and the Shacara have similar, extra detailing features that make the Jaraden brand tops IMO. The Mon Ami has more place for storage and carrying things. So if you don't need lots of pockets for things, I'd base my decision on looks.


 
Welp, you just made my decision between the mon ami and kwiggy! I just wonder if Khloee is grown enough at 9 months! That's why I've waited since I didnt want to spend so much if she out grows :/


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's my Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami - to give you an idea of size...


Ava 3 1/2 lbs









Tinker 5 lbs









Abbey 6 1/2 lbs









Archie 9 1/2 lbs










Hey, what about Mona Lisa?? she's 3 lbs


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

So cute Pat! Steve is 12 lbs so he'd need a Samsonite!! Does Archie even fit in it? I would love a purse sized dog!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

StevieB said:


> So cute Pat! Steve is 12 lbs so he'd need a Samsonite!! Does Archie even fit in it? I would love a purse sized dog!


 
Samsonite :HistericalSmiley: I think Costco has a set on sale lol!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Here's my Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami - to give you an idea of size...
> 
> 
> Ava 3 1/2 lbs
> ...


LOL Archie!!! So adorable! Thanks for sharing Pat


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

StevieB said:


> So cute Pat! Steve is 12 lbs so he'd need a Samsonite!! Does Archie even fit in it? I would love a purse sized dog!


Hahaha my Bailey is also 12 pounds and I like to take him out and about with me...a stroller is the way to go with our big boys! I finally caved and bought one and so glad I did! 

I'm really enjoying being able to carry Emma around in a bag and can take her along much more easily because of that. I've bed wanting the Petit Mon Ami!! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

StevieB said:


> So cute Pat! Steve is 12 lbs so he'd need a Samsonite!! Does Archie even fit in it? I would love a purse sized dog!


 
No, I couldn't carry Archie around in that....but as big as he is, he is a total bag boy!!! He loves to be carried around the house in a carrier!!!:blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Argggh! I want a Petit Mon Ami now  I like the Kwigy Bo Alex but it has no big pocket for my stuff. This looks perfect. I kinda like the Shacara too but I think it is probably too big. Anyone got a colour other than black?

Pat is this your go to bag for Ava?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's what our big boys need:








But with a shoulder strap! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Pat is this your go to bag for Ava?


Not really, I use the Susan Lanci cuddle carriers for every day....



StevieB said:


> Here's what our big boys need:
> View attachment 148530
> 
> 
> But with a shoulder strap! :HistericalSmiley:


 
:faint:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh here's one!






You think I could carry him around the mall like this? No one would notice. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Not really, I use the Susan Lanci cuddle carriers for every day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh Me too  Only problem is keeping Penny in it, I have to hold her or she goes kinda nuts when she sees another dog. She likes it though, and I find it really comfy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Oh here's one!
> View attachment 148538
> You think I could carry him around the mall like this? No one would notice. :HistericalSmiley:


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::w00t:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Here's my Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami - to give you an idea of size...
> 
> 
> Ava 3 1/2 lbs
> ...


LOVE THIS DEMO!!
and I LOVE my KWIGGY BAG! - ALEX


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

StevieB said:


> So cute Pat! Steve is 12 lbs so he'd need a Samsonite!! Does Archie even fit in it? I would love a purse sized dog!


Celeta - why do you think Secret gets to travel lots more with Mommy than Tilly does???

'Cause Secret weighs just under 4 lbs and Tilly weighs 12 lbs. LOL


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Question: 

What makes the susan lanci sling so special? Im just curious cuz I've seen lots of other cuddlers that look similar but are cheaper. BUT I know a ton of people love Susan Lanci slings.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Oh here's one!
> View attachment 148538
> You think I could carry him around the mall like this? No one would notice. :HistericalSmiley:


Hahahaha! Love that!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gongjoo said:


> Question:
> 
> What makes the susan lanci sling so special? Im just curious cuz I've seen lots of other cuddlers that look similar but are cheaper. BUT I know a ton of people love Susan Lanci slings.


I don't know. I got one since Ava and Penny are actually smaller than Callie and I know that they really love theirs. I ended up giving it away. It was too deep for both Jett and Callie and not enough seaming for structure that they were being kind of just 'shifted' around all the time. They didn't feel very 'stable' in it. They didn't like it at all. Now the Susan Lanci Slings are a different story for my 2. I use the SL Sports Sling when it's super hot. But my regular 'go to' carrier for just out and about town when I'm not needing a more traditional carrier is so far Ruff Ruff Couture's Snuggle Sacks. But I do love my Jaraden Le Petit Mon Ami for when I'm wanting a more traditional carrier.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I also really like my Jaraden Soho carrier too. Geeze I'm getting as bad as Pat when it comes to carriers. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh I also really like my Jaraden Soho carrier too. Geeze I'm getting as bad as Pat when it comes to carriers. :HistericalSmiley:


 
Ut oh......Elaine has passed me in the carrier department..... :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't know. I got one since Ava and Penny are actually smaller than Callie and I know that they really love theirs..


 Maybe you are on to something there. They are smaller. Penny is only 3lbs so it is stable enough at her weight. Where Lola is almost 8lbs and it doesn't work for her at all, even though she does fit. Penny stands up in it with rapt attention LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Maybe you are on to something there. They are smaller. Penny is only 3lbs so it is stable enough at her weight. Where Lola is almost 8lbs and it doesn't work for her at all, even though she does fit. Penny stands up in it with rapt attention LOL


 
Ava can hang her head out when she wants to, then she also likes to sink down into the carrier and go to sleep. It works well for her....


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Ava can hang her head out when she wants to, then she also likes to sink down into the carrier and go to sleep. It works well for her....


 Hehe I would put the flags out if Penny did that :cheer:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> So cute Pat! Steve is 12 lbs so he'd need a Samsonite!! Does Archie even fit in it? I would love a purse sized dog!


 
LOL, Celeta!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I love the mon ami and have been thinking about investing in one myself for Bella.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Paisley is 6.2 lbs. We have the Le Petit Ami and she has PLENTY of room. I'm sure it would work for Kelly as well. It is very durable and nice. We love it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Maybe you are on to something there. They are smaller. Penny is only 3lbs so it is stable enough at her weight. Where Lola is almost 8lbs and it doesn't work for her at all, even though she does fit. Penny stands up in it with rapt attention LOL


Jett and Callie are lazy. They don't want to have to stand when in a carrier. They prefer to lounge. That's another reason they don't like it.



The A Team said:


> Ava can hang her head out when she wants to, then she also likes to sink down into the carrier and go to sleep. It works well for her....


I wish mine would like to sink down in and sleep. But they want their head outside of the carrier. Maybe they're claustrophobic. lol


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the black Le Petit Mon Ami as well- got it last Christmas  It's one of my favorite bags but I don't use it as much now that I have double the fluff  It's not the lightest bag out there as it is very structured all the way around but, at the same time, that's what makes it not tip over. Here are some pics from this morning- 

Obi is almost 6lbs, 10x10in (length/height); Owen is almost 5 pounds, 8.5x8.5 inches.

You can see that each dog fits comfortably. Owen can be completely zipped with the top cover with the underpad in. For Obi, I take the underpad out if I need him to be completely zipped and comfortable.

][URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/sw33train/media/null_zps98bf360d.jpg.html]
[URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/sw33train/media/null_zps27f20607.jpg.html]

not sure what Obi is doing here- he likes resting his head there. silly dog
 

OH geez! Please excuse my un-made bed! LOL!


Like Crystal and the others, I think lighter weight slings are more easy for day to day use. I can even put both dogs in one sling (not for extended periods of time). If you're looking for a structured bag, the Le Petit Mon Ami is definitely a nice choice.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

darn it...all these posts, and now I want a petite mon ami AND a sling carrier!! :w00t:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I have the black Le Petit Mon Ami as well- got it last Christmas  It's one of my favorite bags but I don't use it as much now that I have double the fluff  It's not the lightest bag out there as it is very structured all the way around but, at the same time, that's what makes it not tip over. Here are some pics from this morning-
> 
> Obi is almost 6lbs, 10x10in (length/height); Owen is almost 5 pounds, 8.5x8.5 inches.
> 
> ...


Omg, Owen is too cute!!:wub: 
I think he's about the same size Kelly is, so this gives me a pretty good idea of how well she'll fit. Thanks for sharing!!


----------

